# This has to be the most beautiful custom build I've ever seen...



## jimbo53

Thanks to piercer_99 for posting this link on my post on the Lightweight Bicycle thread. http://www.t-s-k-b.com/
The website is all in Japanese, so no details.
(Sorry for so many images, but the jewel like quality of this build is so amazing in it's detail and craftsmanship)


----------



## 100bikes

Amazing! This is what I enjoy most about bicycles - the art, design and engineering leading to models like this. 
Thanks for posting, and some very nice(!!) images as well.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Amazing attention to details, finely crafted pieces and parts.   I truly appreciate the craftsmanship that went into this and the custom tooled pieces. I really want to like this bike but feel everything I like about it was applied to a mundane bike design. What a shame.

Sometimes it takes me a while of staring to appreciate a bike I don't like at first. I think the wheels/tires may be throwing me off....


----------



## rustjunkie

ru
					

Tomomi Sakuba's Art works



					translate.google.com


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

That bike cost A LOT to build.     I agree with @Mr. Monkeyarms  on his point about a mundane bike.   BUT - - - - - -What a Beauty !  It's different enough and done well enough to pass as a Valuable and worthwhile project.  THANKS for sharing all those great images.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Are you kidding...I'd ride it !


----------



## piercer_99

jimbo53 said:


> Thanks to piercer_99 for posting this link on my post on the Lightweight Bicycle thread. http://www.t-s-k-b.com/
> The website is all in Japanese, so no details.
> (Sorry for so many images, but the jewel like quality of this build is so amazing in it's detail and craftsmanship)
> 
> View attachment 1102905
> 
> View attachment 1102906
> 
> View attachment 1102907
> 
> View attachment 1102908
> 
> View attachment 1102909
> 
> View attachment 1102910
> 
> View attachment 1102911
> 
> View attachment 1102912
> 
> View attachment 1102913
> 
> View attachment 1102914
> 
> View attachment 1102915
> 
> View attachment 1102916
> 
> View attachment 1102917
> 
> View attachment 1102918
> 
> View attachment 1102919
> 
> View attachment 1102920
> 
> View attachment 1102921
> 
> View attachment 1102922
> 
> View attachment 1102923
> 
> View attachment 1102924
> 
> View attachment 1102925
> 
> View attachment 1102926





It is a consigned piece of art for the client Kinotrope, if you use chrome to land on the web page, it will translate it all for you. A lot of thought went into it by the artist, and it took the fabrication team over a year to create. Gullcraft did the cad work and the fabrication. http://www.gullcraft.com/

The artist touches on why he chose each detail and what material for it. A very interesting tale.
The first run of the bike, the lugs were stainless and carbon tubes, but it had to much flex, this is aluminum lugs and titanium tubes. $$$$$$$

I dig the 11 speed rear hub and the discs.

I also like that almost everything on the machine is hand made.


----------



## bikewhorder

There are elements that I love about this bike but over all I feel like a little bit of restraint would have made it better.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Looks a little "Steampunk" to me.....I like it....
I like the use of brass tubing for a cable guide......


----------



## Sevenhills1952

It's incredible.
Me...I would like a more comfortable seat and the front fender should be much longer, functional. I'm not picking on it though, an amazing amount of work.
As mentioned sometimes less is more.
I like bikes I've seen here CABE members have restored! A lot of beauties!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mymando

A true work of art, transcends a bicycle.


----------



## Goldenrod

I agree, Steam punk flat track racer.  I will be posting my Whizzer flat track replica after the pin stripping gets finished.


----------



## bikemonkey

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Amazing attention to details, finely crafted pieces and parts.   I truly appreciate the craftsmanship that went into this and the custom tooled pieces. I really want to like this bike but feel everything I like about it was applied to a mundane bike design. What a shame.
> 
> Sometimes it takes me a while of staring to appreciate a bike I don't like at first. I think the wheels/tires may be throwing me off....



yes....and the chainguard....but indeed, so much at which to marvel!


----------



## 100bikes

This showed up on fleecebay while not exactly the same, very similar.









						Vintage Miniature 1886 Bicycle Bike Model  | eBay
					

Vintage Miniature 1886 Bicycle Bike Model. Condition is Used. Shipped with USPS First Class Package.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## jimbo53

rustjunkie said:


> ru
> 
> 
> Tomomi Sakuba's Art works
> 
> 
> 
> translate.google.com



THANKS!!


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Has a "Gotham" look to it, like the millionaire Bruce Wayne's bicycle.


----------



## Sevenhills1952

jimbo53 said:


> THANKS!!



Great pictures except this one[emoji44]



Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Great pictures except this one[emoji44]View attachment 1103922
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



Well, that picture creepy to say the least.


----------



## Sven

A lot of arttention to detail. Very nicely done.. It reminds me of something Arlen Ness would come up with in the day.


----------



## jimbo53

Sven said:


> Well, that picture creepy to say the least.



Goth Japanese anime, looks like to me. Def creepy...


----------



## bikemonkey

100bikes said:


> This showed up on fleecebay while not exactly the same, very similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Miniature 1886 Bicycle Bike Model  | eBay
> 
> 
> Vintage Miniature 1886 Bicycle Bike Model. Condition is Used. Shipped with USPS First Class Package.
> 
> 
> 
> rover.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1103687



Twould appear to be a miniature or you will need a very big Phillips screwdriver for a lot of things...


----------



## Brutuskend

jimbo53 said:


> Thanks to piercer_99 for posting this link on my post on the Lightweight Bicycle thread. http://www.t-s-k-b.com/
> The website is all in Japanese, so no details.
> (Sorry for so many images, but the jewel like quality of this build is so amazing in it's detail and craftsmanship)
> 
> View attachment 1102905
> 
> View attachment 1102906
> 
> View attachment 1102907
> 
> View attachment 1102908
> 
> View attachment 1102909
> 
> View attachment 1102910
> 
> View attachment 1102911
> 
> View attachment 1102912
> 
> View attachment 1102913
> 
> View attachment 1102914
> 
> View attachment 1102915
> 
> View attachment 1102916
> 
> View attachment 1102917
> 
> View attachment 1102918
> 
> View attachment 1102919
> 
> View attachment 1102920
> 
> View attachment 1102921
> 
> View attachment 1102922
> 
> View attachment 1102923
> 
> View attachment 1102924
> 
> View attachment 1102925
> 
> View attachment 1102926



wow!


----------



## Sonic_scout

Omg its so steampunk!


----------



## SKPC

Yea, fancy cool and_ very_ flashy.  Wheels throw me off some.  Love the seat but it could have had a wider and flatter nose on it. This is going to get wet in the rain with those partial fenders, but no one will ride it in the rain I would imagine.  Cable pull discs?


----------



## jimbo53

SKPC said:


> Yea, fancy cool and_ very_ flashy.  Wheels throw me off some.  Love the seat but it could have had a wider and flatter nose on it. This is going to get wet in the rain with those partial fenders, but no one will ride it in the rain I would imagine.  Cable pull discs?



There is a fine line between sculpture and transportation, and this crosses that line several times the more you look at it.


----------



## bikecrazy

Bicycle porn at its best. Attention to detail is amazing


----------



## Oilit

jimbo53 said:


> There is a fine line between sculpture and transportation, and this crosses that line several times the more you look at it.



If you're talking about practical transportation, this crossed the line and never looked back. Although I bet it would work well, for anybody who could afford it.


----------



## OZ1972

No words to describe this craftsmanship !!!!!!!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

A San Marcos Rolls saddle would be nice.


----------



## Freqman1

I'd ride the wheels off this thing! It takes a while to soak that one in but worth every second. Thanks for sharing. V/r  Shawn


----------



## oldmtrcyc

While the bike is not something I would ride personally, I can appreciate all the thought and fabrication that went into it.  It is over the top art.  Very cool.


----------



## tim elder

The Tiffany Columbia comes to mind.


----------



## locomotion

tim elder said:


> The Tiffany Columbia comes to mind.
> View attachment 1326413



that is very nice .... those grips are awesome, the whole bike is awesome

the original bike in the post is also a nice custom, personally, I would of stayed away from the red accents (wheels and hubs) ......


----------

